# 1995 keeps blowing fuse



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

1995 k2500 keeps blowing the parking lights and dash light fuse did this a month ago put fuse in and was working good till know put fuse in and turn dash light switch on blows right away any ideas were to start


----------



## Pro Lawn Care (Nov 7, 2010)

plow on or off? kind of plow? any extra things you have added as far as lights? more info!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would check all the grounds and connections that are related to those lights. Second it could be your dash switch is shot


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Sometimes adding accessories like off road lighting or higher wattage bulbs can burn the switch right up. The switch sounds like it got hot and melted wires together.{at the switch.}


----------



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

meyer plow plow is off all other lights work head blinker stop back up no other accessories added


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

i had this exact same problem... Mine was my horn, it had a short in the steering column... So we just disconnected it (the horn was broke anyway)...So dose ur horn work? seeing how it blows when u turn ur lights, im thinking its those wires...


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

if you have trailer lighting plug start there


----------



## roteye38 (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks rusty keg 3 un hooked the horn know blowen fuse


----------

